

The retraction war - Petiver
http://aeon.co/magazine/philosophy/are-retraction-wars-a-sign-that-science-is-broken/

======
toddkaufmann
Why do we need journals? Maybe they made sense at one time when it was good to
have a (paper) copy in every library.

Now, they are arbitrary cliques creating disciplinary silos. Peer review could
be handled with cryptography, including links to revisions, retractions, and
updates.

------
tedks
I really wonder what Aeon's ax to grind is with science, rationalism, etc..

It obviously has an ideological slant, but I can't really guess what it would
be.

~~~
untilHellbanned
Can't it just be that saying "science is broken" is sensational and gets page
views?

